# Got my ESP Horizon NT-7 :)



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 13, 2009)

ESP sent us out 3 before we left for this tour we're on with Trivium right now.

One of the nicest guitars i've ever played and definitely the nicest guitar I've ever owned.

I switched out the 707 in the bridge with an 81-7, just personal preference.

The neck is ssoooo tiny, it seriously feels like you're playing a 6 string, definitely a plus for us dudes with smaller hands, and the guitar overall is super light.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 13, 2009)

HOT!!! 

But isn't that bridge supposed to be black-chrome and not just chrome? Or is it just in the pic?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 13, 2009)

NGD and you're on tour with Trivium? Swish. You win sir.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Sep 13, 2009)

BAZAM!
Hot damn.


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2009)

Nicely done, sir.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks like a Schecter. Nice score


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Extremely nice guitar You gonna play it live? Ive always wondered what the alder sounds like compared to Mahogany on maple neck through. Some say its really tight sounding on the lows. Its a light weight wood so thats good. Id bet that Ebony feels real slick. Yeah, I need one of these.


----------



## JMad81 (Sep 13, 2009)

That is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Sep 13, 2009)

still waiting for mine
fucking nice one alex
will this see more duty than the stefs?


----------



## I_infect (Sep 13, 2009)

Sweet deal. I like the 81-7s too as well as the 25.5 scale. I find it very comfortable


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 13, 2009)

Rotatous said:


> HOT!!!
> 
> But isn't that bridge supposed to be black-chrome and not just chrome? Or is it just in the pic?



it's black chrome, i just suck at picture taking and my digital camera is real terrible hahaha



cow 7 sig said:


> still waiting for mine
> fucking nice one alex
> will this see more duty than the stefs?




Yes sir! It's now my main guitar and my SC-607B is my back up.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 13, 2009)

^^^ jealousy.


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats! must be plenty fun getting guitars from esp and whatnot


----------



## park0496 (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats! I'm REALLY impressed with the NT-7. It's the best playing 7 I've owned...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Sep 13, 2009)

Very cool guitar, dude! Who do you play with?


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 13, 2009)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Very cool guitar, dude! Who do you play with?



Whitechapel


----------



## st2012 (Sep 13, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## ToniS (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 14, 2009)

alex, you son of a bitch! looks like a swell guitar. and a tour with TRIVIUM? wtf? no offense to them, thats just kind of an odd mating there.


----------



## Kayzer (Sep 14, 2009)

My NT-7 is supposed to hit Germany next month. Good to hear you like it and enjoy the Tour&#8230;


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Sep 14, 2009)

Very Nice... That made me a little light headed....


----------



## Fred the Shred (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice one, mate! Congratulations!


----------



## vortex_infinium (Sep 14, 2009)

Awesome! Still gonna play those 8's they sent you right? RIIIIIGHT?


----------



## BurialWithin (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow super nice man congrats


----------



## mat091285 (Sep 14, 2009)

OMG .... congrates to all of the WC crew!


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Sep 14, 2009)

why am i not surprised? hahaha!
nicely done alex! how does it sound in comparison to the Steph then?


----------



## Luuk (Sep 14, 2009)

Allright.. I'm gonna save money for a NT-7 and some BKP's to swap with the EMG's..

Nice guitar dude and good luck with the tour..


----------



## Apophis (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats !!!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 14, 2009)

that's pretty sick looking man, good to hear they kept the small feeling neck the 307s have


----------



## Harry (Sep 14, 2009)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Jogeta (Sep 14, 2009)

nice haul, i can see why you like it! 
did Zach and Ben get one each as well?
sorry to be a pain but what strings + gauge do you use on it?

good luck with the tour \m/


----------



## harvested (Sep 14, 2009)

nice score... 
btw what tuning to you guys use.. what strings + gauge... (as Jogeta asked)
thx


----------



## zackkynapalm (Sep 14, 2009)

That was fast. hahah.

congrats dogs, the guitar looks sick as hell.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 14, 2009)

whitechapel plays in drop A ( A E A D G B e ).


----------



## harvested (Sep 14, 2009)

HumanFuseBen said:


> whitechapel plays in drop A ( A E A D G B e ).


thank you


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 14, 2009)

harvested said:


> nice score...
> btw what tuning to you guys use.. what strings + gauge... (as Jogeta asked)
> thx



Daddario Strings

Gauges and Tuning:

A (.70) E (.46) A (.36) D (.26) G (.18) B (.13) E (.10)

Thanks for the nice comments dudes!


----------



## MTech (Sep 14, 2009)

Rotatous said:


> HOT!!!
> 
> But isn't that bridge supposed to be black-chrome and not just chrome? Or is it just in the pic?



no they just look different on the page pics but if you read the specs it's normal chrome.


----------



## Adamh1331 (Sep 14, 2009)

When you guys playing the Valarium?


----------



## Kheros (Sep 14, 2009)

That's a pretty slick guitar. Now, if they would do more than just a black finish, I'd be happy.


----------



## Rotatous (Sep 14, 2009)

MTech said:


> no they just look different on the page pics but if you read the specs it's normal chrome.





Question has been answered, bud. Black-chrome as Alex said. Other pics seem to suggest so too.


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2009)

congrats on a sweet 7, and good luck with the tour! 

if they offered this in white, i'd be facked


----------



## richcastle66 (Sep 14, 2009)

YOU WERE FUCKING INCREDIBLE WITH TRIVIUM!!!!! THOSE GUITARS WERE AMAZING!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 15, 2009)

Sexy as hell, bro.


When, if ever, are you dudes gonna start using the 8s?


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 15, 2009)

I think it was that guitar that I was reading about saying it had a 45mm nut width. Isnt that like crazy small for a 7? Ive got 43mm on my 6.


----------



## dmoney760 (Sep 15, 2009)

LUCKY A$$ MO FUDGER!!!!!! >_< im really gonna cry right now >_<


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice score man  What were you guys using before? Was it the SC model?


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 15, 2009)

yea they were all playin SCs.



so, let me get this straight.


the neck on the NT7, is thinner than the average ESP/LTD neck?

thats tempting if so...otherwise, i hate baseball bats for necks.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Sep 15, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 15, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> yea they were all playin SCs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've never really considered ESP/LTD to have the baseball bat feel really tbh. My first 7 was an M-207 and it was really comfy. I think if anything it had a really wide fretboard, but was comfortable. Obviously, it wasn't thin like an Ibanez, but it wasn't super thick by any stretch.


----------



## park0496 (Sep 15, 2009)

The neck is extremely comfy, it really does feel like a 6 string.

I actually think it's more comfortable than the UV777bk and K7 I had.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 15, 2009)

paintkilz said:


> yea they were all playin SCs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah dude it's waayyy smaller. I've never played a 7 with a neck this small for sure.


----------



## danenachtrieb (Sep 15, 2009)

good for you getting a free one. well i guess you guys deserve it since you guys have worked so hard to get where you are. props.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 16, 2009)

Nut is 48mm on my 307...not sure if it'd be the same on this though, 45mm is the nut on the lynch models though


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2009)

^Jeff is to ESP what I am to Agile.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Sep 16, 2009)

ahhh this guitar looks fucking awesome! I have just recently bought a Horizon NT-II & they are fantastic guitars.. am yet to play the NT-7 but I will definately try to at some point. Would be better if you could get 'em in a different colour to black though, but oh well! hope you guys have fun touring with Trivium, bet you'll have the fucking times of your life!


----------



## george galatis (Sep 16, 2009)

man you've got THE tool!


----------



## paintkilz (Sep 16, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah dude it's waayyy smaller. I've never played a 7 with a neck this small for sure.




so its smaller than even when you guys used RG7s? i didnt think theyd be thinner than a wizard.

ill be seein you guys on the 21st when you stop in des moines...get to see these lovely 7s in action


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats on the new axe dude, good luck rippin it up on tour!


----------



## Sepultorture (Sep 16, 2009)

when this axe hits steve's music i am so fuckin playing this axe


----------



## norrin radcliff (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that "new car smell"! 

Nice twanger.


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 17, 2009)

How's the neck by the first few frets? ESP's website says the nut is only 45mm. That's WAY narrower than most 7-strings! I'm was wondering if it's a typo. I've seen numerous specification typos on their website before. So is it really 45mm? And if so, you don't find it at all cramped when playing chords?

That's pretty sick.


----------



## ZukeNukem (Sep 18, 2009)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Daddario Strings
> 
> Gauges and Tuning:
> 
> ...



Do you get that set of strings in a "set"? Or do you get a 10-46 six string set and the 70 separate? I play in drop A but my A string is a 58; I never even thought of using a 70, but you've inspired me to try it now But yeah where can I get that set if possible, or the 70 single? 

Thanks
(By the way you guys were sick at BLEDFEST earlier this year in Hartland, MI... Can't wait for another album!)


----------



## zimbloth (Sep 18, 2009)

It's not a set. He just gets the .070 separately. Check out Juststrings.com. 

..oh, and congrats Alex. I've never played an ESP Horizon I didn't love.


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 7, 2009)

Reference from Ben's Myspace photos:


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 8, 2009)

awesome pics with the tasty axe.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice score man!


----------



## Bevo (Oct 8, 2009)

Nut looks narrow in those pics but don't think 45mm, that's small.


----------



## mat091285 (Oct 8, 2009)

Is it me of the "ESP" headstock looks more thin and slick then the "LTD" headstocks ...


----------



## harvested (Feb 14, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> How's the neck by the first few frets? ESP's website says the nut is only 45mm. That's WAY narrower than most 7-strings! I'm was wondering if it's a typo. I've seen numerous specification typos on their website before. So is it really 45mm? And if so, you don't find it at all cramped when playing chords?
> 
> That's pretty sick.


 sorry to bring this back up, 
but you sir, got a point there... I've just measured my Epi LPs nut and it's 45 mm, as a personal preference... for me ... it's kinda small... though I'm a small dude (like 1,70 m) with small hands I still prefer the 47 or 48 mm nuts, like the ones from Ibanez or Schecter or ESP/LTDs, especially SC signatures...
Considering the ESPs neck is thinner than my EPIs ...that quite a small neck....
...interesting... but I guess it's a matter of preference ...


----------



## Malacoda (Feb 14, 2010)

7deadlysins666 said:


> Looks like a Schecter. Nice score



I hate how everyone thinks any Horizon series ESP is a Hellraiser. I have a Black Cherry MH-1000, and almost everyone I've met asks if it's a Schecter.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Feb 14, 2010)

Alex, I am so rediculously jealous of you right now. That would be my custom guitar if it were purple burst. Good score, can't wait for the new album


----------



## AzzMan (Feb 14, 2010)

Woah there, Ben Savage repping BLOOD HAS BEEN SHED? I thought people forgot about that band! Beast 7s, making me want to pick up another axe even though I just got an EC in November. I don't have money for all this stuff, haha.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Feb 14, 2010)

AzzMan said:


> Woah there, Ben Savage repping BLOOD HAS BEEN SHED? I thought people forgot about that band! Beast 7s, making me want to pick up another axe even though I just got an EC in November. I don't have money for all this stuff, haha.



There's a beast 7 on ebay in cobalt blue. 

SEMEN HAS BEEN SHED.


----------



## Evil7 (Feb 16, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> There's a beast 7 on ebay in cobalt blue.
> 
> SEMEN HAS BEEN SHED.


I just posted pics in the Guitar Gas Thread of that sexy Usa custom shop beast 7.... Fucking sick... 




By the way Alex I love your riffage! WhiteChapel stands out in the scene.. You guys and All Shall Perish are my new favorite bands!


----------



## amplover (Mar 4, 2010)

I got one it's badass for sure


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thats one hell of a guitar. I'm hoping that new guitar warrants some really technical riffs for the new stuff.


----------



## woozor (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome guitar m8! Looking at trading my ESP eclipse in towards one of those. Hows it compare to the sc607 model? as thats what I currently have which is also a great guitar.


----------



## stevo1 (Jun 30, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Daddario Strings
> 
> Gauges and Tuning:
> 
> ...



yeah, where do you get the .70 string at? i've looked high and low for one, but i cant find one. are they custom made?

keep dominating Whitechapel!


----------



## jl-austin (Jun 30, 2010)

That is an awesome guitar! Congrats! 

I wish it came with passives and in another color than black (most of my guitars are black now, and I don't even like black)


----------



## technomancer (Jun 30, 2010)

stevo1 said:


> yeah, where do you get the .70 string at? i've looked high and low for one, but i cant find one. are they custom made?
> 
> keep dominating Whitechapel!



D'Addario Electric XL Nickel Wound Guitar Single Strings

The Elixir bass in 60, 65, and 70 work fine for guitar and sound pretty much like their guitar strings. They also make a 68 Elixir guitar string available on the same website.

Elixir NanoWeb Coating Guitar Single Strings


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 1, 2010)

freakin' beautiful guitar.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Alex on the 12th fret does it say ESP or does it say NT-7?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 1, 2010)

mat091285 said:


> Reference from Ben's Myspace photos:



Everything looks so much more metal with long hair


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 1, 2010)

Necromechanical said:


> Hey Alex on the 12th fret does it say ESP or does it say NT-7?



i know you're not looking for the answer from me but it says "esp"
if you look on esp's website you can see the specs under their ESP Standard series.


----------



## Necromechanical (Jul 1, 2010)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> i know you're not looking for the answer from me but it says "esp"
> if you look on esp's website you can see the specs under their ESP Standard series.



Haha it's ok. I thought I remembered it saying ESP when I first saw pics of the guitar but I just recently got my first ESP (LTD FM-418) and it says FM-418 on the 12th fret so I was wondering if it said NT-7. Thanks for the answer


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jul 1, 2010)

wow that is super beautiful!


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> D'Addario Electric XL Nickel Wound Guitar Single Strings
> 
> The Elixir bass in 60, 65, and 70 work fine for guitar and sound pretty much like their guitar strings. They also make a 68 Elixir guitar string available on the same website.
> 
> Elixir NanoWeb Coating Guitar Single Strings



but what of the ball end of the bass string? arent bass string's ball larger than a guitar string's ball? so i wouldn't think it would work.


----------



## CloudAC (Jul 1, 2010)

I saw you rocking this axe in March, sounded fucking great (Y)


----------

